# Cheap FFL transfers Ut county area?



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I really dont know why we dont have a sticked FFL thread here, it would be amazingly useful. That said:

Anyone know of a fairly cheap FFL that will do cheap transfers? I wish to order up a few AR15 lowers before the election craziness kicks in high gear. Prices are just starting to tick up... want to buy some to pass down to son / grandkids etc etc. I firmly believe Clinton will win the election, we will get a democratic supreme court nominee, and a return of the assault weapons ban... but I don't believe they can get that passed without grandfathering in existing guns.

For whatever reason, paying nearly as much for the FFL transfer as the lower itself costs bugs me. I know someone out there has to be willing to do them alot cheaper than some of the "box stores" ($34-40 per lower).

South SLC area would work too.

-DallanC


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

I've always found Gallery of Guns to be a good resource to find an FFL with the least expensive fees in an area.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

How cheap is cheap? Impact does them for $30.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Hi and Mikes Pawn will do it for $15-$25


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

mikes pawn was doing them for $10 last year. sandy shooters supply is my preferred at $15. it's just around 8600 south a stratto lane (just below highland). bob westover is the guys name.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

I go thru Discount Guns & Ammo (2140 S 1260 W, SLC)... fee is $9.95.

I see a handful of places close to me that are $9.95 for their fees when I get pricing from Gallery of Guns.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Shoot... seems I'm a day late. With the big shooting last night most suppliers have sold out today. A new run on guns has started.


-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Happy fathers day to me... got a pair of Palmetto state Lowers ordered up for $69.

Will probably give one to my boy in a couple years and let him build his own barbie gun with whatever configuration / caliber he wants.


-DallanC


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

DallanC said:


> Shoot... seems I'm a day late. With the big shooting last night most suppliers have sold out today. A new run on guns has started.
> 
> -DallanC


true. i was watching a lot of sales and regular prices recently. the sales disappeared, many full priced items sold out and a small price bump happened at PSA. i picked up my lower assembly when they were still on sale at $189 with the str stock.


----------

